
Ask HN: Is it normal for TV shows to ask for payment? - leesalminen
Our company was recently approached by a new show on the Discovery channel to have a spot in an episode very relavant to our product.<p>We were obviously excited and didn&#x27;t even think to ask about costs on the first call.<p>We made it to the third phone call before they mentioned a payment of $20,000 for &quot;production costs&quot;.<p>Is this normal behavior for TV shows involving corporations or are they trying to pull a fast one on us?
======
patja
It is called product placement and although I have no first hand experience or
knowledge, from what I've read it is very common. It is advertising.

